# Documents - Original vs copies



## sftouk2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi,

I know this has been answered before, or at least there are threads about it, but I can't seem to locate them again. We're in the process of gathering all our documents to submit to the UK for a settlement visa. I'm in the US, husband is in the UK currently. I'm getting the list together of all the supporting documents I need from him but can't find any consistent info as to what documents need to be original and which can be copies. i.e. Can I just send copies of bank statements, or does he actually have to go to his bank and have them print out 6 months of statements and then mail them to me? Same with pay stubs. Can I just submit his copies or do they have to originals? I actually don't receive pay stubs, it's all online and I can print them from our HR site. But then...that's basically just a copy? 

I'm just stressing myself out because I don't want our application to be denied because we provided copies whereas we should've provided originals. 

Thank you so much in advance for your help! I really, really appreciate it!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

sftouk2011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know this has been answered before, or at least there are threads about it, but I can't seem to locate them again. We're in the process of gathering all our documents to submit to the UK for a settlement visa. I'm in the US, husband is in the UK currently. I'm getting the list together of all the supporting documents I need from him but can't find any consistent info as to what documents need to be original and which can be copies. i.e. Can I just send copies of bank statements, or does he actually have to go to his bank and have them print out 6 months of statements and then mail them to me? Same with pay stubs. Can I just submit his copies or do they have to originals? I actually don't receive pay stubs, it's all online and I can print them from our HR site. But then...that's basically just a copy?
> 
> ...


Basically, every document must be original. The only document that can be a photocopy is your UK husband's passport (they have electronic access to details). For things you cannot get originals, such as online bank statement or payslips, you must take them to a bank branch or your HR department and have to get every page stamped as genuine. The reason is it's so easy to fake an online document using Word or Publisher.
I know it's a lot of hard work but if you just send copies without authentification, they will be ignored. Remember also to provide a photocopy to every original document you submit, unless you don't want a particular document back.


----------



## sftouk2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Joppa for the info. And no...not an easy task at all...especially in these days were everything is online. 

Much appreciated info!


----------



## ruthierabbit (Nov 23, 2012)

*emails as supporting documents*

Can you use print outs of email conversations as supporting documents?


----------



## ruthierabbit (Nov 23, 2012)

Also, should I reference the supporting documents in the application form to show where the evidence is?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

ruthierabbit said:


> Can you use print outs of email conversations as supporting documents?


Yes, this is fine... don't need to print off every. single. email... just a selection of messages that run the course of your relationship.

One word of caution in this regard... be mindful of what you are printing and remember that a total stranger will very likely be reading the messages... choose conversations that you wouldn't be embarrassed to have your Mom read. 

In regards to the post just above this one... no need to reference between application and the information that you provide. The ECO (entry clearance officer) group in New York (where your application will be processed) are particular in the way in which the documentation is presented and they will do their own organising of the application. Just present the application in a tidy pile (no staples or paper clips) with your printed out application, letter of introduction, and "paid" receipt on the top of the pile. 

Incidentally, I don't know if you're familiar with this page, but it has up-to-date information on how long the _average_ application is taking to be processed and a decision rendered (and "days" refers to standard Monday to Friday business days... weekends are excluded). Again, this is just an average and, as the old saying goes, your results may vary. 

If you are in a hurry to get a decision, you can pay an extra USD 300 for priority processing (more info here)... when it arrives at the Consulate in New York, it will be sent to the front of the queue. Purchase of Priority service in no way guarantees approval of your application, but rather it puts it at the front of the line (which is currently just shy of 8 calendar weeks) to be processed.

Good luck to you!


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

sftouk2011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know this has been answered before, or at least there are threads about it, but I can't seem to locate them again. We're in the process of gathering all our documents to submit to the UK for a settlement visa. I'm in the US, husband is in the UK currently. I'm getting the list together of all the supporting documents I need from him but can't find any consistent info as to what documents need to be original and which can be copies. i.e. Can I just send copies of bank statements, or does he actually have to go to his bank and have them print out 6 months of statements and then mail them to me? Same with pay stubs. Can I just submit his copies or do they have to originals? I actually don't receive pay stubs, it's all online and I can print them from our HR site. But then...that's basically just a copy?
> 
> ...


My husband's payroll is all online too so he had to send a pdf of the payroll sheets and have HR draft a letter stating that the information on the documents was correct. We didn't actually have to mail the printouts to the home office to get this taken care of. If you live in the same city as the HR office then it should be easier just to take the stack to them and have them draft the letter for you right there.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 12, 2012)

lovestravel said:


> My husband's payroll is all online too so he had to send a pdf of the payroll sheets and have HR draft a letter stating that the information on the documents was correct. We didn't actually have to mail the printouts to the home office to get this taken care of. If you live in the same city as the HR office then it should be easier just to take the stack to them and have them draft the letter for you right there.


Crickey the company I used to work for also only provides electronic payslips. I have printed these off. The company is located in Australia on the other side of the planet and I am no longer an employee as they made me redundant. Can't see them guaranteeing each pdf copy as genuine. Will try and get them to draft a letter confirming the gross amounts of my last 6 payslips prior to being made redundant.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Rowan said:


> Crickey the company I used to work for also only provides electronic payslips. I have printed these off. The company is located in Australia on the other side of the planet and I am no longer an employee as they made me redundant. Can't see them guaranteeing each pdf copy as genuine. Will try and get them to draft a letter confirming the gross amounts of my last 6 payslips prior to being made redundant.


Good luck! In our experience trying to get any HR department to take care of anything is a chore in itself.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 12, 2012)

lovestravel said:


> Good luck! In our experience trying to get any HR department to take care of anything is a chore in itself.


But they're always the last ones to be made redundant


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Rowan said:


> But they're always the last ones to be made redundant


In general I am sympathetic to HR people. They are usually short-staffed, overworked, and unappreciated. In our case the HR department cost us and the company a fortune and delayed our move by months not to mention the undue stress. A friend suggested that we find out of they have children and anonymously send their children a drum set for christmas. hehe.


----------



## BronwynBean (Nov 20, 2012)

Does the future letter of employment in the uk have to be an original? My husbands one was emailed across he had to signature each page and then email back to the personal agent?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

BronwynBean said:


> Does the future letter of employment in the uk have to be an original? My husbands one was emailed across he had to signature each page and then email back to the personal agent?


Original is preferable. Failing that, a letter from employer certifying the emailed copy to be accurate, but they may as well post you another letter of employment!


----------



## BronwynBean (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes got a friend leaving to come here on holiday next week. They were going to do a corrier now, but our postal system is dodgy sometimes, so posting it to her and she will give it to me. I forgot to think about that. phew. i think im ready... if you guys dont mind i will just confirm it all before submitting. Im doing a visa for myself and 2 kids, and im going to put all the supporting document together for all 3 of us. not making seperate files and photocoyping all the same stuff over and over. example i dont think i need 3 letters of invites to stay when the 1 letter mentions all of us. tell me if im wrong though please


----------

